# Need good M-drol pct advise



## BAARON (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok I have 1 more day of my M-drol cycle left, it was a 5 week cycle, I have been on milk thistle the whole time, and here is my gains.....staring I was 175lbs 6'1'' squating 275-5x and bench pressing 215-3x or 225-1x,on my last week and I am 193lbs squat 365-6x, bench pressed 285-1x and 255-3x. I have Inhibit-E to help block the estrogen levels.I have read some things that say it is better than nolvadex xt with that aspect, and I am prone to gyno. I also have reduce xt to lower my cortisol levels, along with Creatine ethyl ester, the usual optimum whey protein, and trubulus to help with testosterone. My question is I would like to know a good chart on how to take the inihibit E,trib,and reduce xt.  I have read to take 75mg of inhibit E per day, should that be 1 in morning 1 at noon and 1 before bedtime or is there a better way to take it? Also how do I take the reduce xt?  says 4 per day but when morning? night? split up?


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 20, 2008)

No Nolva???


----------



## BAARON (Feb 20, 2008)

If your talking about the real nolva well I dont know how to get anything illegal anymore I used to run nolva and clomid for pct, but I am doing pct that I can get on supplement sites this time, and I have read the inhibit E is better for blocking estrogen than the nolvadex xt......I just wanted to know how other people have took the inhibit E, everyone talks about nolvadex xt and its got the same estrogen blocker as inhibit E but also has 2 other chemicals in it that do nothing, and the estrogen blocking chemical in it isnt as much mg's as the inhibit E, thats just what ive been told, all I know is thats all I have is inhibit E,reduce xt,and trib, and I done about 2 months of researching everynight about running a cycle and proper pct....I always just did the real gear in the past but havnt for 2 years now and didnt know how to get it right now so I just got on over the counter stuff......


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 21, 2008)

You can get both Nolva and Clomid right here from one of this sites board sponsors CEM products it is available as a research chemical i would not do a m-drol pct without Nolva and more so because you stated you are prone to gyno


----------



## freakinhuge (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah get clomid and nolva. And you can get them from the cemproducts.com I have used their PCT chems before and they work well.


----------



## Chevrolet (Mar 6, 2008)

if m drol is a superdrol clone, order some nolva, and do it now.
Tamoxifen Citrate is what your looking for.


----------



## BAARON (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks everyone...I am on the 2nd week pct already with the inhibit E,trib, and reduce xt and I have only lost 3lbs I think due to bad diet over the weekend, I still have gyno from 2 years ago and when I get on Mdrol the gyno always gets very small about the size of a quarter, but soon as im off about 2 weeks later its back to normal size again about 3 inches its really frusterating, I only have it in 1 because I had my other one taken out already, is there anything that can just take it away for good or just surgery again? The surgery cost me $15,000 for just my left gyno, I dont want to do it again but it really looks bad now having just 1!


----------



## Chevrolet (Mar 7, 2008)

check out epistane/havoc.


----------



## BAARON (Mar 8, 2008)

yea I was checking into that epistane it does look like a good product for gyno reduction its expensive though, but definately would be worth it, I just am not working right now.


----------



## streetsmart597 (Jul 9, 2009)

so if i were taking a m-drol cycle like this.... 10/20/20/30....how should i dose the nolva....i have 20mg's


----------



## ronix28 (Feb 28, 2010)

hey guys im new here, i got couple of questions i am planning on taking M-Drol for the first time and i need to know how to diet on it and if i should take anything else while on it. and i also need a good pct? 

stats 
 age:19
weight:176
height:5.11


----------



## Wpn45 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok im 24 and looking at doing an M-drol cycle let me know if i got this right

wk 1-2 preload cycle assist
 m-drol 10/20/20/30 cycle assist the hole time

PCT I got AR-R Nolva What would be a proprer dose  and Reversitol, Novadex-xt  now how should i put this to gether


----------



## Wpn45 (Aug 13, 2010)

O and For the Gyno nothing is going to get rid of it but getting cut if has already set in. and 15.000 is crazy you can get it done for 3 or 4


----------

